# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  export file trong  artcam

## dinhcdt

Chào các bác, e có vấn đề thắt mắt hoài nên xin nhờ tư vấn ae đây
trong artcam phần export ta xuất code cho máy cnc chạy thì phần này có rất nhiều định dạng đuôi khác nhau... như Axyz.nc..., Gcode arc.tap  , Apex.cnc.....
mỗi định dạng này dùng cho các dòng máy của các công ty sản xuất khác nhau...
Xin hỏi cái định dạng này phụ thuộc vào đâu.... nó có liên quan đến card mà máy sử dụng không,,..
E thường sử dụng máy cnc router nên xuất file định dạng khác thì bị lỗi , chạy không đúng với chương trình, ae nào biết đóng góp ý kiến dùm mình ...

----------


## thaodaitu

Các file .NC, .TAP, .CNC là các đuôi file mà máy đọc được. Bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn có trong list Post của Artcam không? Nếu không có thì bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn đọc được đuôi file nào, rồi bạn lấy 1 cái file trong đó chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy của bạn.
Cái này gọi là chỉnh sửa Post Processor. Ví dụ: Nếu máy bạn chỉ chạy chuơng trình G01 thì bạn tìm 1 cái file post trong list đó mà chỉ có G01 rồi chỉnh sửa đầu cuối chuơng trình cho phù hợp. Nếu chạy chuơng trình có G02, G03 thì thì tìm file arcs để chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy.

----------


## dinhcdt

> Các file .NC, .TAP, .CNC là các đuôi file mà máy đọc được. Bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn có trong list Post của Artcam không? Nếu không có thì bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn đọc được đuôi file nào, rồi bạn lấy 1 cái file trong đó chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy của bạn.
> Cái này gọi là chỉnh sửa Post Processor. Ví dụ: Nếu máy bạn chỉ chạy chuơng trình G01 thì bạn tìm 1 cái file post trong list đó mà chỉ có G01 rồi chỉnh sửa đầu cuối chuơng trình cho phù hợp. Nếu chạy chuơng trình có G02, G03 thì thì tìm file arcs để chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy.


ý mình là các máy cnc router chẳng hạn, của những hãng khác nhau.  mình làm cùng 1 file trog artcam nhưng xuất code thì chạy khác nhau..
VD:xuất code cho 1 file định dạng ......Axyz.nc cho máy này thì nó chạy đúng với chương trình ,,, nhưng cũng làm file tương tự đưa vào máy khác thì tọa độ lại sai , chạy sai chương trình , máy đó chỉ chạy đúng nếu ta lưu với dạng G-code arc.tap ...\
Vậy file xuất với đuôi khác nhau phụ thuộc vào đâu...

----------


## dinhcdt

> Các file .NC, .TAP, .CNC là các đuôi file mà máy đọc được. Bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn có trong list Post của Artcam không? Nếu không có thì bạn kiểm tra xem máy của bạn đọc được đuôi file nào, rồi bạn lấy 1 cái file trong đó chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy của bạn.
> Cái này gọi là chỉnh sửa Post Processor. Ví dụ: Nếu máy bạn chỉ chạy chuơng trình G01 thì bạn tìm 1 cái file post trong list đó mà chỉ có G01 rồi chỉnh sửa đầu cuối chuơng trình cho phù hợp. Nếu chạy chuơng trình có G02, G03 thì thì tìm file arcs để chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp với máy.


Vấn đề mình cần hỏi ở đây là như thế này:
VD: ta làm 1 file bên artcam rồi xuất ra (dùng cho máy router) có dạng .........Axyz.nc thì máy chạy ngon lành nhưng đưa file này vào một máy cnc router của hãng khác thì chạy sai với tọa độ của máy....
Nhưng cái máy cnc router đó nếu làm 1 file tương tự nhưng xuất code theo định dạng .....Gcode arc.tap thì máy chạy ngon lành......
Vậy cùng 1 file xuất nhưng lưu với những định dạng đuôi khác nhau tùy theo loại máy...
Thế thì đuôi xuất theo định dạng này phụ thuộc vào yếu tố nào ,,,có liên quan đến card ko

----------

